# Coach x Tabitha Simmons



## OperaCake

Just noticed Coach x Tabitha Simmons on Coach website, has anyone seen this collection in person? Here are some pictures from the website. I am ordering one for sure! 












More details here: https://www.vogue.com/slideshow/coach-stuart-vevers-tabitha-simmons-collaboration


----------



## Nancy in VA

Cute bags but who is Tabitha Simmons?


----------



## wyu1229

OperaCake said:


> Just noticed Coach x Tabitha Simmons on Coach website, has anyone seen this collection in person? Here are some pictures from the website. I am ordering one for sure!
> 
> View attachment 4513878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513879
> 
> View attachment 4513880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513881
> 
> 
> More details here: https://www.vogue.com/slideshow/coach-stuart-vevers-tabitha-simmons-collaboration


beautiful bags. congrats in advance.


----------



## Ireiki4u

I ordered mine from Bloomingdales, I like there longer return policy in case I don’t like it.


----------



## Ireiki4u

I ordered the Meadow Flowers bag


----------



## Teagaggle

Ireiki4u said:


> I ordered the Meadow Flowers bag


Let me know if it comes as shown, with brass hardware. Kind of bummed about the lack of an exterior pocket on back. Thx!


----------



## OperaCake

Nancy in VA said:


> Cute bags but who is Tabitha Simmons?


I did not know her but I just liked the floral print.   I googled her and she is a former British model &  Vogue editor, shoe designer, and stylist. I hadn't heard about this collaboration before, so I was quite surprised to suddenly see it up online.


----------



## OperaCake

wyu1229 said:


> beautiful bags. congrats in advance.


Thank you, I ordered the crossbody bag in colorblock with meadow rose print.


----------



## OperaCake

Ireiki4u said:


> I ordered the Meadow Flowers bag


Congrats in advance , please share pictures when you receive the bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

I'm going to my local store at lunch to see the black studded one. I'll take pics if I can.


----------



## Passau

Wow! The pink bag looks like the Hermes Lindy!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I really like the larger black floral one, especially since it has a great wide strap. I need to be good though because I'm still waiting on the rest of the kaffe fassett line.


----------



## holiday123

Passau said:


> Wow! The pink bag looks like the Hermes Lindy!!!


I thought the same thing! I even took screenshots a couple weeks ago to compare side by side.


----------



## OperaCake

Passau said:


> Wow! The pink bag looks like the Hermes Lindy!!!





holiday123 said:


> I thought the same thing! I even took screenshots a couple weeks ago to compare side by side.



I think so too!


----------



## Teagaggle

1941 leather in full effect...next to my beatnik Rogue 25...


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> 1941 leather in full effect...next to my beatnik Rogue 25...
> View attachment 4514095
> View attachment 4514096


I like the bag, but I like your jacket even more!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I like the bag, but I like your jacket even more!


LOL. Thanks. Sanctuary blue camo...


----------



## OperaCake

Teagaggle said:


> 1941 leather in full effect...next to my beatnik Rogue 25...
> View attachment 4514095
> View attachment 4514096


Thanks for the pictures!  Did you see any other items from this collection?


----------



## Teagaggle

OperaCake said:


> Thanks for the pictures!  Did you see any other items from this collection?


I think all of them but was only paying attention to the bags. They were in the center of the store on display. Anything in particular? There were folks around the display so it was not conducive to taking photos.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Teagaggle said:


> 1941 leather in full effect...next to my beatnik Rogue 25...
> View attachment 4514095
> View attachment 4514096


Thank you for the pics!! I love it!! This one is making my heart sing


----------



## Teagaggle

pursesandoxies said:


> View attachment 4514101
> 
> I love it!! This one is making my heart sing


Yes, I saw this. Its beautiful! Some glitter in the flowers. I may have leaned toward it but it seemed too springy. Did you want me to ask my SA to take some photos?


----------



## pursesandoxies

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, I saw this. Its beautiful! Some glitter in the flowers. I may have leaned toward it but it seemed too springy. Did you want me to ask my SA to take some photos?


If it's not a bother, sure!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Teagaggle

pursesandoxies said:


> If it's not a bother, sure!! Thank you so much!!


On it. Hang tight.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> 1941 leather in full effect...next to my beatnik Rogue 25...
> View attachment 4514095
> View attachment 4514096


Gorgeous!! I'm only 5'2" though, the strap looks like it might be too long for me


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! I'm only 5'2" though, the strap looks like it might be too long for me


I'll play with it more tonight & take more snaps. It was super comfy on the shoulder. Reminds me of the Dakotah but better!


----------



## Teagaggle

pursesandoxies said:


> If it's not a bother, sure!! Thank you so much!!


Here are pics of the floral...so awesome! Now I'm questioning my decision! Ha! If you are interested, I'd love to give you the name  & # for my SA. He's fantastic. PM me.


----------



## OperaCake

Teagaggle said:


> Here are pics of the floral...so awesome! Now I'm questioning my decision! Ha! If you are interested, I'd love to give you the name  & # for my SA. He's fantastic. PM me.
> View attachment 4514144
> View attachment 4514145
> View attachment 4514146
> View attachment 4514147
> View attachment 4514148


Wow, love this.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I think all of them but was only paying attention to the bags. They were in the center of the store on display. Anything in particular? There were folks around the display so it was not conducive to taking photos.


Are the small ones truly tiny or are they workable?


----------



## pursesandoxies

Teagaggle said:


> Here are pics of the floral...so awesome! Now I'm questioning my decision! Ha! If you are interested, I'd love to give you the name  & # for my SA. He's fantastic. PM me.
> View attachment 4514144
> View attachment 4514145
> View attachment 4514146
> View attachment 4514147
> View attachment 4514148


Oh my gosh she is a beauty!!! I'm trying to behave since I just got the Cassie lol. If I end up caving I sure will!! Thank you again for the photos!!


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

The pics are fab- any idea who is selling online other than Coach? The Uk site doesn't have any floral bags which is such a bummer. Nothing on Ebay in floral yet. Not that I want to pay over the normal price, but the floral ones are amazing. Although the pink....and the studs.....hmmm. The shoes are also very nice!  If anyone as a pic of the pink 17 I'd love to see that.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Are the small ones truly tiny or are they workable?


It depends on what you determine is flexible. I could not make it work. They are not long enough to put a full size wallet but there is really nothing inside so I suspect if you I only wanted to carry a card case, and some other small things, you might be able to make it work.


----------



## pursesandoxies

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> The pics are fab- any idea who is selling online other than Coach? The Uk site doesn't have any floral bags which is such a bummer. Nothing on Ebay in floral yet. Not that I want to pay over the normal price, but the floral ones are amazing. Although the pink....and the studs.....hmmm. The shoes are also very nice!  If anyone as a pic of the pink 17 I'd love to see that.


Only other place I've seen it so far is Bloomingdales.  I'm in the US though.


----------



## ildera5

Really like the collection, but sadly, nothing works for me


----------



## JStHilaire33

loving all the pieces! Which is your favorite bag?  I'm leaning toward the 17 crossbody in pink BUT want to try the floral because it is so different!
I have lots of black bags otherwise the Studded would be my first choice. 
Help me choose please.


----------



## Teagaggle

JStHilaire33 said:


> loving all the pieces! Which is your favorite bag?  I'm leaning toward the 17 crossbody in pink BUT want to try the floral because it is so different!
> I have lots of black bags otherwise the Studded would be my first choice.
> Help me choose please.


Interesting tidbit that maybe you know, maybe you don't, the floral print on this bag is a pattern from Stuart's first dress collection.  It was the first thing Tabitha bought from Coach so they incorporated it into the design.
I'm rethinking studs to flowers....


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> It depends on what you determine is flexible. I could not make it work. They are not long enough to put a full size wallet but there is really nothing inside so I suspect if you I only wanted to carry a card case, and some other small things, you might be able to make it work.


Most importantly needs to fit my xl phone. I can downsize to card case, but I don't love having to. May have to go with the regular size..trying to hold out until the rest of the new items launch so I can decide...


----------



## JStHilaire33

Teagaggle said:


> Interesting tidbit that maybe you know, maybe you don't, the floral print on this bag is a pattern from Stuart's first dress collection.  It was the first thing Tabitha bought from Coach so they incorporated it into the design.
> I'm rethinking studs to flowers....


I did not know this, interesting!  Which floral print the black or the multi....I don't know if I can go the larger bag in a floral....thinking the 17 in the multi floral...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Here are pics of the floral...so awesome! Now I'm questioning my decision! Ha! If you are interested, I'd love to give you the name  & # for my SA. He's fantastic. PM me.
> View attachment 4514144
> View attachment 4514145
> View attachment 4514146
> View attachment 4514147
> View attachment 4514148


This is the one I LOVE!! Ahhhh....too many pretty things coming out!!

ETA: Maybe I will sell my black floral print mailbox bag and order this???


----------



## JStHilaire33

holiday123 said:


> Most importantly needs to fit my xl phone. I can downsize to card case, but I don't love having to. May have to go with the regular size..trying to hold out until the rest of the new items launch so I can decide...



Will there be more pieces from this collaboration?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Most importantly needs to fit my xl phone. I can downsize to card case, but I don't love having to. May have to go with the regular size..trying to hold out until the rest of the new items launch so I can decide...


I have stopped downsizing. I refuse to downsize my wallet so that's kind of my standard. I can downsize my makeup bag quite a bit and only carry a few tissues rather than a packet but the wallet is the main driver for me. I have a Samsung S8 plus and I believe it would fit in the smaller one but once you added other things, I'm not sure. The really interesting part is that there are two flaps. The lower flap has a hidden magnet and it's super super easy to open. That's the only reason that the fact that it doesn't have a back exterior pocket doesn't bother me so much. Then you've got the main compartment which opens with the turn lock. In my opinion, this magnet double flap is whole lot better for some reason than the double flap on the Dreamer shoulder bag redo.


----------



## Teagaggle

JStHilaire33 said:


> I did not know this, interesting!  Which floral print the black or the multi....I don't know if I can go the larger bag in a floral....thinking the 17 in the multi floral...


This print...


----------



## pursesandoxies

Teagaggle said:


> I have stopped downsizing. I refuse to downsize my wallet so that's kind of my standard. I can downsize my makeup bag quite a bit and only carry a few tissues rather than a packet but the wallet is the main driver for me. I have a Samsung S8 plus and I believe it would fit in the smaller one but once you added other things, I'm not sure. The really interesting part is that there are two flaps. The lower flap has a hidden magnet and it's super super easy to open. That's the only reason that the fact that it doesn't have a back exterior pocket doesn't bother me so much. Then you've got the main compartment which opens with the turn lock. In my opinion, this magnet double flap is whole lot better for some reason than the double flap on the Dreamer shoulder bag redo.


I agree about the back pocket. That's usually a deal breaker for me because I hate fumbling for my phone lol but that magnetic front pocket would work out just fine


----------



## JStHilaire33

Order the coach x tabitha simmons crossbody in colorblock with meadow rose print in BOTH the large and 17. Coach has sold out on the large so ordered from Bloomingdales.  Ordered the 17 from Coach with 10% off.


----------



## Nancy in VA

The leather looks nice but why no feet or slip pocket or even key fob holder?


----------



## TXLVlove

Teagaggle said:


> 1941 leather in full effect...next to my beatnik Rogue 25...
> View attachment 4514095
> View attachment 4514096


Love the strap!


----------



## OperaCake

JStHilaire33 said:


> Order the coach x tabitha simmons crossbody in colorblock with meadow rose print in BOTH the large and 17. Coach has sold out on the large so ordered from Bloomingdales.  Ordered the 17 from Coach with 10% off.


Please share pictures when you receive them.   I ordered the 17 one with meadow rose print on Coach website last night. I am not sure when it will get shipped as the order status now says Backorder even though you still can order it online. I wanted to get the bigger size but it’s already sold out. I may go to Coach store tomorrow. If my order gets cancelled, I will see if I can get the black one with meadow rose print instead.


----------



## Teagaggle

pursesandoxies said:


> I agree about the back pocket. That's usually a deal breaker for me because I hate fumbling for my phone lol but that magnetic front pocket would work out just fine


Agree...crude pic of underneath pocket...


----------



## Teagaggle

Nancy in VA said:


> The leather looks nice but why no feet or slip pocket or even key fob holder?


There is an interior zip on one side & a snap pocket on the other. See quick pic...not unpacking it fully as I may exchange for the floral.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Teagaggle said:


> There is an interior zip on one side & a snap pocket on the other. See quick pic...not unpacking it fully as I may exchange for the floral.
> View attachment 4514298


So gorgeous!! It looks like it'll hold so much too for a smaller bag!


----------



## JStHilaire33

OperaCake said:


> Please share pictures when you receive them.   I ordered the 17 one with meadow rose print on Coach website last night. I am not sure when it will get shipped as the order status now says Backorder even though you still can order it online. I wanted to get the bigger size but it’s already sold out. I may go to Coach store tomorrow. If my order gets cancelled, I will see if I can get the black one with meadow rose print instead.


I sure will!   I'm nervous about the order status too...I've seen a lot lately on the forum about orders being marked backordered then canceled. Fingers-crossed!  
I figured if the large one gets canceled, I have Bloomingdales in the 17 as a backup.  Plus I couldn't decided between the large and smaller bag and don't live close enough to a Coach to stop in and look.


----------



## JStHilaire33

JStHilaire33 said:


> I sure will!   I'm nervous about the order status too...I've seen a lot lately on the forum about orders being marked backordered then canceled. Fingers-crossed!
> I figured if the large one gets canceled, I have Bloomingdales in the 17 as a backup.  Plus I couldn't decided between the large and smaller bag and don't live close enough to a Coach to stop in and look.


**correction ordered the 17 from Coach and the Large form Bloomingdales.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, I saw this. Its beautiful! Some glitter in the flowers. I may have leaned toward it but it seemed too springy. Did you want me to ask my SA to take some photos?


I just saw this collection and couldn't believe it.  Why didn't they put this out for spring? I think it looks more suited for spring as well. I was all set to buy a bag I've had on my list probably this week and now these come out. Hmm. . .   I like 3 of them. Now I have much to ponder.


----------



## houseof999

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just saw this collection and couldn't believe it.  Why didn't they put this out for spring? I think it looks more suited for spring as well. I was all set to buy a bag I've had on my list probably this week and now these come out. Hmm. . .   I like 3 of them. Now I have much to ponder.


Lol I was complaining about too many having oxblood and not enough Springy items out during spring. Oh hey look now they are bringing out Spring florals when fall is coming! Coach is so weird and annoying! SMH.


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> Lol I was complaining about too many having oxblood and not enough Springy items out during spring. Oh hey look now they are bringing out Spring florals when fall is coming! Coach is so weird and annoying! SMH.


I agree it's odd timing but when I looked at the mod shots online, the one with her wearing a long coat didn't look odd. My go to coat fall thru spring is a blush colored wool coat I got during a F&F event a couple years back. My only RTW piece from any designer. I think it'll pair nicely with it. Exchanging the studded one for floral later today. Finally not letting gold hardware get in the way of a beautiful bag. Plus, I love the story/history of this print for this bag.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Teagaggle said:


> Let me know if it comes as shown, with brass hardware. Kind of bummed about the lack of an exterior pocket on back. Thx!


It shipped yesterday it should arrive this week.


----------



## Teagaggle

Ireiki4u said:


> It shipped yesterday it should arrive this week.


No worries! I saw all the bags yesterday! Hope you love it!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Teagaggle said:


> Here are pics of the floral...so awesome! Now I'm questioning my decision! Ha! If you are interested, I'd love to give you the name  & # for my SA. He's fantastic. PM me.
> View attachment 4514144
> View attachment 4514145
> View attachment 4514146
> View attachment 4514147
> View attachment 4514148


So glad I ordered this one.


----------



## OperaCake

JStHilaire33 said:


> I sure will!   I'm nervous about the order status too...I've seen a lot lately on the forum about orders being marked backordered then canceled. Fingers-crossed!
> I figured if the large one gets canceled, I have Bloomingdales in the 17 as a backup.  Plus I couldn't decided between the large and smaller bag and don't live close enough to a Coach to stop in and look.


Unfortunately, my order has just been cancelled.  I sent Coach an email asking why it is still in stock on the website. Hope you will receive yours soon!


----------



## Teagaggle

OperaCake said:


> Unfortunately, my order has just been cancelled.  I sent Coach an email asking why it is still in stock on the website. Hope you will receive yours soon!


What item did you order that got cancelled? My local store may have it in stock.


----------



## kittycatmeow

I saw that Coach was sold out of the large meadow rose last night and now it's been taken off their site (except for the 17). I ordered the large from Bloomingdale's (many thanks to who posted they had it in stock!). I just got an email that it has shipped. So excited! If anyone can add pics irl, I'd love to see them. It was a toss up between the meadow and the black with studs which I also love.


----------



## OperaCake

Teagaggle said:


> What item did you order that got cancelled? My local store may have it in stock.


I ordered the crossbody 17 in colorblock with meadow rose print. It is still in stock on Coach website so I have no idea why they cancelled my order. Maybe it is out of stock at their warehouse but still in stock at most stores in the US. I am in Canada so they can't ship the bags from the store in the US to the address in Canada. That was what they explained to me when I asked why they cancelled my order from the Outlet website even though it still showed in stock online. I will visit my store tonight so keep fingers crossed! I am interested in the black one with floral print too.   The pictures you showed from your SA made me want one


----------



## Teagaggle

OperaCake said:


> I ordered the crossbody 17 in colorblock with meadow rose print. It is still in stock on Coach website so I have no idea why they cancelled my order. Maybe it is out of stock at their warehouse but still in stock at most stores in the US. I am in Canada so they can't ship the bags from the store in the US to the address in Canada. That was what they explained to me when I asked why they cancelled my order from the Outlet website even though it still showed in stock online. I will visit my store tonight so keep fingers crossed! I am interested in the black one with floral print too.   The pictures you showed from your SA made me want one


Fingers crossed for you. Exchanged studded fo floral today. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## OperaCake

kittycatmeow said:


> I saw that Coach was sold out of the large meadow rose last night and now it's been taken off their site (except for the 17). I ordered the large from Bloomingdale's (many thanks to who posted they had it in stock!). I just got an email that it has shipped. So excited! If anyone can add pics irl, I'd love to see them. It was a toss up between the meadow and the black with studs which I also love.


Yeah, that one was sold out as soon as I saw this collection up online right after midnight. The 17 one is still available but they just cancelled my order. Hope your bag will arrive soon!


----------



## OperaCake

Teagaggle said:


> Fingers crossed for you. Exchanged studded fo floral today. Will post pics tonight.


Thank you! Looking forward to seeing your pictures tonight.  Hopefully I can share mine tonight too if I'm lucky.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Has anyone that is petite tried on the larger crossbody bags? I'm loving the large floral but afraid it will hang down below my butt when worn on the shoulder.


----------



## Kristen J.

OperaCake said:


> I ordered the crossbody 17 in colorblock with meadow rose print. It is still in stock on Coach website so I have no idea why they cancelled my order. Maybe it is out of stock at their warehouse but still in stock at most stores in the US. I am in Canada so they can't ship the bags from the store in the US to the address in Canada. That was what they explained to me when I asked why they cancelled my order from the Outlet website even though it still showed in stock online. I will visit my store tonight so keep fingers crossed! I am interested in the black one with floral print too.   The pictures you showed from your SA made me want one



I went to the store here in Toronto and they had all the bags. Call the store located on Bloor St. Maybe you can purchase it over the phone??


----------



## Kristen J.

Harley77 said:


> Has anyone that is petite tried on the larger crossbody bags? I'm loving the large floral but afraid it will hang down below my butt when worn on the shoulder.



I bought the colourblock large today and I loooove it!! I’m 5’2” and I thought it look normal. Didn’t find too big.


----------



## zjones

I can't decide between the black with rivets in this style or the Tabby 26!


----------



## booksandbags

Love this new design!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Teagaggle said:


> Fingers crossed for you. Exchanged studded fo floral today. Will post pics tonight.


Why did you exchange the rivets one? That was a great looking bag.


----------



## OperaCake

Kristen J. said:


> I went to the store here in Toronto and they had all the bags. Call the store located on Bloor St. Maybe you can purchase it over the phone??


Thank you! Coach customer service told me to place a phone order too. Had to try many times at two different stores until someone answered the phone . Placing an order for the 17 crossbody colourblock with rose print.


I wanted the bigger size but they said they never got any. Luckily someone changed their mind so they had one left just for me.   My local store did not get any from this collection at all. I tried the flagship store in Vancouver, the Bloor St. location never answered the phone. Did you get the Colourblock large with rose print or just the plain colour one?


----------



## Teagaggle

Suzanne B. said:


> Why did you exchange the rivets one? That was a great looking bag.


Thanks! It was just "too much" in the way of "bling" for me. I don't have anything like the floral so it fit a missing space in my collection. Here are some photos during the unwrapping.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! It was just "too much" in the way of "bling" for me. I don't have anything like the floral so it fit a missing space in my collection. Here are some photos during the unwrapping.
> View attachment 4515034
> View attachment 4515035
> View attachment 4515036
> View attachment 4515037


Bow-chicka-wow-wow!!!! Take it off!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Kristen J. said:


> I bought the colourblock large today and I loooove it!! I’m 5’2” and I thought it look normal. Didn’t find too big.


It looks like the strap isn't very adjustable? Just a few holes to shorten it? The length of Coach novelty straps work well for me, but nothing longer.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! It was just "too much" in the way of "bling" for me. I don't have anything like the floral so it fit a missing space in my collection. Here are some photos during the unwrapping.
> View attachment 4515034
> View attachment 4515035
> View attachment 4515036
> View attachment 4515037


That one's pretty too. How much does it hold?


----------



## OperaCake

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! It was just "too much" in the way of "bling" for me. I don't have anything like the floral so it fit a missing space in my collection. Here are some photos during the unwrapping.
> View attachment 4515034
> View attachment 4515035
> View attachment 4515036
> View attachment 4515037


Wow, gorgeous !


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> Bow-chicka-wow-wow!!!! Take it off!!!!


LOL, I almost spit out my smoothie...


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> It looks like the strap isn't very adjustable? Just a few holes to shorten it? The length of Coach novelty straps work well for me, but nothing longer.


Haven't gotten that far...hubby came home with dinner so I abruptly ran downstairs. It does not adjust much at all. However, I suspect it will work well if you like to wear it crossbody. I likely won't unwrap it more till later tonight or tomorrow & will post more then.


----------



## Teagaggle

Suzanne B. said:


> That one's pretty too. How much does it hold?


I think quite a bit. I put my keys, wallet, small cosmetic case, tissues & work badge in the one at the store yesterday & had loads more room. I would likely upgrade to a larger cosmetic bag when using this. Will load it up, take photos & post tomorrow.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't gotten that far...hubby came home with dinner so I abruptly ran downstairs. It does not adjust much at all. However, I suspect it will work well if you like to wear it crossbody. I likely won't unwrap it more till later tonight or tomorrow & will post more then.


I tend to have my crossbody bags at an in between length so that I can switch back and forth between crossbody and long shoulder carry while I'm out.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! It was just "too much" in the way of "bling" for me. I don't have anything like the floral so it fit a missing space in my collection. Here are some photos during the unwrapping.
> View attachment 4515034
> View attachment 4515035
> View attachment 4515036
> View attachment 4515037


Love, love,love it T!! You're going to make me misbehave lol.  I'd love to see a WIMB with it to see how much it holds


----------



## Teagaggle

pursesandoxies said:


> Love, love,love it T!! You're going to make me misbehave lol.  I'd love to see a WIMB with it to see how much it holds


Took me a minute to figure out your acronym but I got it. Will do tomorrow.


----------



## Kristen J.

OperaCake said:


> Thank you! Coach customer service told me to place a phone order too. Had to try many times at two different stores until someone answered the phone . Placing an order for the 17 crossbody colourblock with rose print.
> View attachment 4515033
> 
> I wanted the bigger size but they said they never got any. Luckily someone changed their mind so they had one left just for me.   My local store did not get any from this collection at all. I tried the flagship store in Vancouver, the Bloor St. location never answered the phone. Did you get the Colourblock large with rose print or just the plain colour one?



I was told by customer service that the


OperaCake said:


> Thank you! Coach customer service told me to place a phone order too. Had to try many times at two different stores until someone answered the phone . Placing an order for the 17 crossbody colourblock with rose print.
> View attachment 4515033
> 
> I wanted the bigger size but they said they never got any. Luckily someone changed their mind so they had one left just for me.   My local store did not get any from this collection at all. I tried the flagship store in Vancouver, the Bloor St. location never answered the phone. Did you get the Colourblock large with rose print or just the plain colour one?



I got the plain one. I was afraid I would eventually get tired of the rose print. I love it though. As for the large, Bloor store has the large black one with the printed flowers...I was told that only Bloor St. and Yorkdale received this collection.


----------



## Kristen J.

Harley77 said:


> It looks like the strap isn't very adjustable? Just a few holes to shorten it? The length of Coach novelty straps work well for me, but nothing longer.



Each side has 4 holes...


----------



## OperaCake

Kristen J. said:


> I was told by customer service that the
> 
> 
> I got the plain one. I was afraid I would eventually get tired of the rose print. I love it though. As for the large, Bloor store has the large black one with the printed flowers...I was told that only Bloor St. and Yorkdale received this collection.


Apparently the flagship store in Vancouver received this collection too. They still had the black one with floral print available but the colourblock one was pre-sold out. I was just lucky because one of the customers changed her mind.


----------



## Kristen J.

OperaCake said:


> Apparently the flagship store in Vancouver received this collection too. They still had the black one with floral print available but the colourblock one was pre-sold out. I was just lucky because one of the customers changed her mind.



Are you looking for a bag like mine (Large colourblock)?. I am happy to try to contact one of the stores here in Toronto for you. 

Do you know if this is a limited edition collection (once it is sold out, is it gone)?


----------



## OperaCake

Kristen J. said:


> Are you looking for a bag like mine (Large colourblock)?. I am happy to try to contact one of the stores here in Toronto for you.
> 
> Do you know if this is a limited edition collection (once it is sold out, is it gone)?



I was looking for the large colourblock one with meadow rose print but the store in Vancouver didn’t get any so I ordered the smaller size instead as they had one left. Yes, I know it is gone once it’s sold out. That’s why I didn’t try to wait until it is on sale lol.


----------



## holiday123

Kristen J. said:


> Each side has 4 holes...


Oh I think I like this combo. Your pics are better than the stock photos. Was leaning towards the small pink, but it may be too small and as gorgeous as the patterned ones are I don't do patterns well.


----------



## Teagaggle

More pics....SO SORRY for still being in my messy PJs...its a work from home day & my usual attire 
Shoulder carry & crossbody (not much difference) as well as interior shots.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Teagaggle said:


> Took me a minute to figure out your acronym but I got it. Will do tomorrow.





Teagaggle said:


> More pics....SO SORRY for still being in my messy PJs...its a work from home day & my usual attire
> Shoulder carry & crossbody (not much difference) as well as interior shots.
> View attachment 4515421
> View attachment 4515422
> View attachment 4515423
> View attachment 4515424
> View attachment 4515425
> View attachment 4515426



Thank you so much for all the pics!!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Teagaggle said:


> More pics....SO SORRY for still being in my messy PJs...its a work from home day & my usual attire
> Shoulder carry & crossbody (not much difference) as well as interior shots.
> View attachment 4515421
> View attachment 4515422
> View attachment 4515423
> View attachment 4515424
> View attachment 4515425
> View attachment 4515426


Thanks for the photos! (PJ days are the best!)


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> More pics....SO SORRY for still being in my messy PJs...its a work from home day & my usual attire
> Shoulder carry & crossbody (not much difference) as well as interior shots.
> View attachment 4515421
> View attachment 4515422
> View attachment 4515423
> View attachment 4515424
> View attachment 4515425
> View attachment 4515426


Ahhhh....I LOVE this! How tall are you?


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> Ahhhh....I LOVE this! How tall are you?


5' 7"


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> 5' 7"


Darn.....it hits you exactly how I like to carry bags, I'm 5" shorter.


----------



## Lake Effect

Teagaggle said:


> More pics....SO SORRY for still being in my messy PJs...its a work from home day & my usual attire
> Shoulder carry & crossbody (not much difference) as well as interior shots.
> View attachment 4515421
> View attachment 4515422
> View attachment 4515423
> View attachment 4515424
> View attachment 4515425
> View attachment 4515426


Wow, that’s a decent sized bag!


----------



## Kneurotic

I saw them at Vancouver Burrard store. The small bags (rivets and color block) are really small and couldn’t even fit my iPhone (not max) in the flap. The larger ones (all 3 available) are nice but strap is not adjustable. I like it but not $750 like it.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Kneurotic said:


> I saw them at Vancouver Burrard store. The small bags (rivets and color block) are really small and couldn’t even fit my iPhone (not max) in the flap. The larger ones (all 3 available) are nice but strap is not adjustable. I like it but not $750 like it.


In the pics posted in this thread the larger one shows 3 or 4 holes on each side of the bottom of the strap for adjustment.


----------



## Kneurotic

pursesandoxies said:


> In the pics posted in this thread the larger one shows 3 or 4 holes on each side of the bottom of the strap for adjustment.


I’m still too short  I also like the flexibility to adjust so the bag can be used a shoulder or crossbody. Oh well! Money saved!


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> More pics....SO SORRY for still being in my messy PJs...its a work from home day & my usual attire
> Shoulder carry & crossbody (not much difference) as well as interior shots.
> View attachment 4515421
> View attachment 4515422
> View attachment 4515423
> View attachment 4515424
> View attachment 4515425
> View attachment 4515426


So cute!! Thanks for all the pictures! Are you missing the big tassel?


----------



## Hatfield1313

Really battling myself over this one. If it were all white with flowers I’d have ordered it already. But I fear it looks like Vera Bradley threw up all over it and the strap concerns me as I’m not a tiny girl, not sure it would work as a crossbody. But a small part of me KIIINNNNDA loves it... 
Would love to see IRL photos.


----------



## OperaCake

Hatfield1313 said:


> Really battling myself over this one. If it were all white with flowers I’d have ordered it already. But I fear it looks like Vera Bradley threw up all over it and the strap concerns me as I’m not a tiny girl, not sure it would work as a crossbody. But a small part of me KIIINNNNDA loves it...
> Would love to see IRL photos.


You can see this collection on YouTube by Coach Craze, starting at minute 21:00. She tried on the large crossbody with rose print and the smaller one with studs.


----------



## Teagaggle

Hobbsy said:


> So cute!! Thanks for all the pictures! Are you missing the big tassel?


Thx & you're welcome. Just forgot to reattach the tassel.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Harley77 said:


> Has anyone that is petite tried on the larger crossbody bags? I'm loving the large floral but afraid it will hang down below my butt when worn on the shoulder.


Mine arrives today and I am your height. I am hoping it’s not to big.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I don't know what happened. I was all set to buy this bag I've had on my list forever. It has limited stock. I check every week on how much stock there is and then this collection comes along.  I checked my order history a week ago and it looks like I haven't ordered a bag since Rodarte. I don't know how that could be right but I guess so. I know it's been a while.  

I figured I'd just take a look. But on my way there I thought about the price of the small pink and realized I had enough cash in my pocket (including birthday money I've been carrying around for almost 6 months) to buy it.  So before I walk in I figure if it doesn't look too crazy on me I'll get it because it would not take away from my other bag fund.  At this point I like 2 other bags and I'm curious about the one that sold out.

Before I left my house I did a store search and about 4 stores in my area had the collection.  I stopped at the one in the area I was doing errands which was not the store I usually frequent.  The SA tells me they are going fast. They are out of the light colored color blocked large already so I can't even try it on. I debate the two I like. He tells me they only got 3 per style??? huh?. Oddly enough they have the original style I wanted.  He suggested getting the Tabitha Collection first. Really Tabitha was much cheaper than the bag I wanted. I could get the two I wanted for just a little bit more than the original bag I wanted so I started to consider that option.  I thought I should think on it a day. A blooms was nearby so I decided to try that store and come back. Well that store didn't have the collection so I didn't go back to that Coach store. Oh but I did see a collection from another designer that I liked (it never ends ). Anyway, another Bloomies had the collection so off I went.
They had everything. I tried the light colored big floral bag.  I liked it but I could not see why it was so popular. That was really what I was trying to figure out. I didn't like that it was light on the back of the bag.  It was a nice bag. I just couldn't figure out why it should out first. I did like the glitter flecks on the white and the pink color on the black which was different from the other bag.  (Once I came home I did start thinking of other reasons of what made it nice so . . . .)

Anyway, the SAs told me Bloomies had the exclusive and was surprised the stores had it. They had they were not supposed to have it until September. I'm not sure they realized I was talking about Coach stores. But that makes me think may this collection isn't as limited as it looks.  They also told me I could do a pre-order for points and gift card event they are having next week. I left but came back and did it as they had calculated I would get $100 car for one bag.  I ended up getting 2.  I paid but they said they would charge my card next week and I could pick up the bags then. I was surprised because I did a preorder on a perfume in June I think and took home the product. but then I remembered the event started the next day.

So I bought 3 bags. One I have. I don't know about pics right now. My large wallet almost fit. If it had been just a little bit bigger.  I have to look around for a smaller wallet. Which I have plenty. Busy day today. Have to get ready for a short trip tomorrow and I'm exhausted from shopping. My bag obsession is back I guess. It never left but was just dormant.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

OperaCake said:


> You can see this collection on YouTube by Coach Craze, starting at minute 21:00. She tried on the large crossbody with rose print and the smaller one with studs.



I've been watching her videos for a couple of weeks now and finally decided to subscribe this week when I saw that video. She was in that store showing the collection so quickly.  I did wonder if she noticed it since it was way at the end LOL but It was very helpful.


----------



## houseof999

Hatfield1313 said:


> Really battling myself over this one. If it were all white with flowers I’d have ordered it already. But I fear it looks like Vera Bradley threw up all over it and the strap concerns me as I’m not a tiny girl, not sure it would work as a crossbody. But a small part of me KIIINNNNDA loves it...
> Would love to see IRL photos.


Lol I totally see what you mean about VB! I'm not huge on all over floral print on my bags. I like that to be in my clothes instead.


----------



## OperaCake

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been watching her videos for a couple of weeks now and finally decided to subscribe this week when I saw that video. She was in that store showing the collection so quickly.  I did wonder if she noticed it since it was way at the end LOL but It was very helpful.


So what bags did you end up getting?   I don't think she noticed the collection right away either.  I like her videos.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Ireiki4u said:


> Mine arrives today and I am your height. I am hoping it’s not to big.


I can't wait to hear what you think!! Since my tabby got canceled I might go for this.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

OperaCake said:


> So what bags did you end up getting?   I don't think she noticed the collection right away either.  I like her videos.


LOL I wrote a book and left out a few details. In addition to the little pink bag. I bought the large black floral bag and the large floral color block pink/burgandy/oxblood whatever combo bag.


----------



## zjones

I bought these today because I wanted something from this collection and couldn't decide between this and the Tabitha crossbody 17 with rivets (I think I want a Tabby 26 more though). I'm not sure I will keep them as that will depend on whether or not I like the mix of floral prints in person (as well as if they fit as I've never tried this style of shoe on and Coach refuses to make a 10.5 in women's sizes).


----------



## houseof999

Icecaramellatte said:


> LOL I wrote a book and left out a few details. In addition to the little pink bag. I bought the large black floral bag and the large floral color block pink/burgandy/oxblood whatever combo bag.


Are you keeping both large bags?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I plan to unless something else strikes my fancy.  Which is possible as I have been very tempted lately and I haven't bought a bag in about 2 years.  My wishlist is quite long. I need to change my signature.


houseof999 said:


> Are you keeping both large bags?


----------



## OperaCake

Icecaramellatte said:


> LOL I wrote a book and left out a few details. In addition to the little pink bag. I bought the large black floral bag and the large floral color block pink/burgandy/oxblood whatever combo bag.


Congrats!  I wanted the large black floral bag too but I kept telling myself that I shouldn't as I had too many bags already. LOL.


----------



## OperaCake

zjones said:


> View attachment 4516737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these today because I wanted something from this collection and couldn't decide between this and the Tabitha crossbody 17 with rivets (I think I want a Tabby 26 more though). I'm not sure I will keep them as that will depend on whether or not I like the mix of floral prints in person (as well as if they fit as I've never tried this style of shoe on and Coach refuses to make a 10.5 in women's sizes).


I like these boots too but my local shop did not get this collection so I couldn't try them on. I've never owned a pair of shoes from Coach before.


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

Icecaramellatte said:


> I plan to unless something else strikes my fancy.  Which is possible as I have been very tempted lately and I haven't bought a bag in about 2 years.  My wishlist is quite long. I need to change my signature.


Be great to see your updated/new wishlist. I was very impressed in your story that you'd not bought a bag since Rodarte collection. Wish I could say that!  Seems like you are definitely back on it now! Be great to see pics of the new bags when they arrive.  I ordered a pink 17 crossbody and shoes, but I'll have to send them back prob cos I lost my mind and bought the floral 17 off ....Ebay.....(rip off due to the shipping duty), as I have no chance of getting one in the UK.....or no luck so far.


----------



## wintotty

Got the bag today, and love it! 
I was afraid this may be too busy, but it actually works!
I love the strap length, and love the easy access of the magnetic flap.
Considering buying this in different color


----------



## catfancier3

Doesn't the large version of that bag come with the white floral tassel? That is one of the main reasons I ordered the large. The small version comes with the mauve tassel and the plain (non-floral) hangtag. If mine comes with the wrong tassel, back it goes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

wintotty said:


> Got the bag today, and love it!
> I was afraid this may be too busy, but it actually works!
> I love the strap length, and love the easy access of the magnetic flap.
> Considering buying this in different color



Is this the big one?  It's growing on me. Don't tempt me!


----------



## JStHilaire33

This is the Large: I'm 5'1" so it maybe to big for me, larger than my Cassie. Still unboxing. 
I ordered the 17 in this too should be here next week.


----------



## OperaCake

wintotty said:


> Got the bag today, and love it!
> I was afraid this may be too busy, but it actually works!
> I love the strap length, and love the easy access of the magnetic flap.
> Considering buying this in different color


Wow, so cute! I got the bag today too but mine is the smaller one.


----------



## wintotty

Icecaramellatte said:


> Is this the big one?  It's growing on me. Don't tempt me!


Yes, it is the larger one


----------



## wintotty

catfancier3 said:


> Doesn't the large version of that bag come with the white floral tassel? That is one of the main reasons I ordered the large. The small version comes with the mauve tassel and the plain (non-floral) hangtag. If mine comes with the wrong tassel, back it goes.


Oh good eye! I didn’t even notice, but now I went back and saw the pictures......you are right.
Tassel color doesn’t bother me, but I E-mailed Bloomy will see what they say


----------



## OperaCake

JStHilaire33 said:


> View attachment 4517838
> View attachment 4517839
> View attachment 4517840
> View attachment 4517841
> 
> View attachment 4517844
> View attachment 4517842
> View attachment 4517843
> 
> 
> This is the Large: I'm 5'1" so it maybe to big for me, larger than my Cassie. Still unboxing.
> I ordered the 17 in this too should be here next week.


Cute bag . I got mine today in a smaller size too. The 17 crossbody is very small but cute.


----------



## wintotty

OperaCake said:


> Wow, so cute! I got the bag today too but mine is the smaller one.


Do you like it? 
What fits in it? I’m interested in getting another one in this style........maybe smaller one. 
But want to know how much fits in it, also is strap long enough?
I see the description for both large and small says 22 inch drop.....but modeling pic of smaller bag seems much shorter


----------



## OperaCake

wintotty said:


> Do you like it?
> What fits in it? I’m interested in getting another one in this style........maybe smaller one.
> But want to know how much fits in it, also is strap long enough?
> I see the description for both large and small says 22 inch drop.....but modeling pic of smaller bag seems much shorter


Yes, I quite like it even though it is very small. I wanted the larger version but the shop did not get one. I put my medium sized wallet and an iPhone XR in the bag to show you how much it fits. The items almost fill up the space. I plan to put all my cards in the cardholder instead so that it will fit more. There is a small compartment at the front but I don't think it will fit the phone. You don't want to put any phone in it anyway because of the magnetic closure. As for the strap, I think it is long enough and you can adjust the length on the loops that the strap attaches to. This won't be my everyday bag as it is very small but I'm happy I got one as it's very cute.


----------



## OperaCake

Here are some pictures of my 17 Crossbody in colourblock with meadow rose print. The size is very small but still very cute. I plan to use this when I go out for a walk or when I don't need to carry a lot.






















Compare the size with my Coach Parker.


And how much it fits with my medium sized wallet and an iPhone. Plan to use a card holder instead so that I can put more stuff in it.


----------



## wintotty

OperaCake said:


> Yes, I quite like it even though it is very small. I wanted the larger version but the shop did not get one. I put my medium sized wallet and an iPhone XR in the bag to show you how much it fits. The items almost fill up the space. I plan to put all my cards in the cardholder instead so that it will fit more. There is a small compartment at the front but I don't think it will fit the phone. You don't want to put any phone in it anyway because of the magnetic closure. As for the strap, I think it is long enough and you can adjust the length on the loops that the strap attaches to. This won't be my everyday bag as it is very small but I'm happy I got one as it's very cute.
> View attachment 4517873



Thank you for the pictures, bag is so cute! 
Not sure if that size work for me, since I have iPhone max...... may need to stick with bigger one


----------



## catfancier3

wintotty said:


> Oh good eye! I didn’t even notice, but now I went back and saw the pictures......you are right.
> Tassel color doesn’t bother me, but I E-mailed Bloomy will see what they say


Oh no! I too ordered from Bloomies. I ordered both sizes to see which one will work for me. I really wish there was a size right in the middle of the two offered in this style. I guess if the big one I ordered comes with the pink tassel I will just keep the smaller one for quick errands. I'm wondering if the larger one is just too much floral. We'll see. Anyway, please post when you get a response from Bloomies  Enjoy your lovely new bag!


----------



## OperaCake

wintotty said:


> Thank you for the pictures, bag is so cute!
> Not sure if that size work for me, since I have iPhone max...... may need to stick with bigger one


You're welcome . Yes, bigger is always better. I don't mind the small one as I just want one from this collection.


----------



## Freak4Coach

I ordered the floral urban hiker and they arrived today. I loved them! So cute and comfortable! Seem true to size but I don't think there's any room for give like a leather boot would have. I had one concern - the velvet is really "thin" so I can see it getting rubbed off especially on the heel when driving. Sadly, I returned them already. I wasn't willing to risk it for the price.


----------



## anthrosphere

OperaCake said:


> You're welcome . Yes, bigger is always better. I don't mind the small one as I just want one from this collection.


Off-topic, but looking at your username and avatar is making me crave for opera cake. I recently watched a Masterchef episode where one of the cooks had to make this cake. It looked so good. I'm drooling for a slice right now.


----------



## OperaCake

anthrosphere said:


> Off-topic, but looking at your username and avatar is making me crave for opera cake. I recently watched a Masterchef episode where one of the cooks had to make this cake. It looked so good. I'm drooling for a slice right now.


Haha I'm glad my avatar and username is making you crave one.   It is my favorite cake but I don't get to have it that often. I first had it in Las Vegas from Jean Philippe Patisserie but his shops are gone.


----------



## OperaCake

Freak4Coach said:


> I ordered the floral urban hiker and they arrived today. I loved them! So cute and comfortable! Seem true to size but I don't think there's any room for give like a leather boot would have. I had one concern - the velvet is really "thin" so I can see it getting rubbed off especially on the heel when driving. Sadly, I returned them already. I wasn't willing to risk it for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517931
> View attachment 4517932
> View attachment 4517933
> View attachment 4517934


The boots look really cute, too bad that the velvet is really thin. Thanks for sharing the pictures and pointing out some flaws.


----------



## Freak4Coach

OperaCake said:


> The boots look really cute, too bad that the velvet is really thin. Thanks for sharing the pictures and pointing out some flaws.



You're welcome! Hopefully no one has a problem. I just wasn't willing to risk it.


----------



## happibug

OperaCake said:


> Here are some pictures of my 17 Crossbody in colourblock with meadow rose print. The size is very small but still very cute. I plan to use


Thanks for the wonderful pictures, and congrats! I am a small bag girl, so I got this size (17) in the floral and the studded version. The floral arrives Tuesday, I picked up the studded one in store last Wednesday. The 22” drop is perfect (I hate too-short crossbody straps!) and the bag fits all my normal stuff - phone, small brush, keys, lipstick and zippy card case, with room to spare! Sadly, my iPhone X doesn’t fit in the front pocket, but there’s plenty of room in the bag.


----------



## zjones

Freak4Coach said:


> I ordered the floral urban hiker and they arrived today. I loved them! So cute and comfortable! Seem true to size but I don't think there's any room for give like a leather boot would have. I had one concern - the velvet is really "thin" so I can see it getting rubbed off especially on the heel when driving. Sadly, I returned them already. I wasn't willing to risk it for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517931
> View attachment 4517932
> View attachment 4517933
> View attachment 4517934



Oh, now I'm worried about the pair I have arriving sometime this week. I don't wanna have to carry a separate pair of shoes just to drive to work in.


----------



## Lmg14

Does anyone know how many are left of this one?  I love it but would like to wait for Sept PCE if there is one. Or will this collection likely be excluded? TIA!


----------



## Winterfell5

Lmg14 said:


> Does anyone know how many are left of this one?  I love it but would like to wait for Sept PCE if there is one. Or will this collection likely be excluded? TIA!
> View attachment 4518419


This collection is brand new, so it will most likely be excluded.


----------



## OperaCake

happibug said:


> View attachment 4518178
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful pictures, and congrats! I am a small bag girl, so I got this size (17) in the floral and the studded version. The floral arrives Tuesday, I picked up the studded one in store last Wednesday. The 22” drop is perfect (I hate too-short crossbody straps!) and the bag fits all my normal stuff - phone, small brush, keys, lipstick and zippy card case, with room to spare! Sadly, my iPhone X doesn’t fit in the front pocket, but there’s plenty of room in the bag.


Congrats to you, too! The studded version looks really nice too!


----------



## Freak4Coach

zjones said:


> Oh, now I'm worried about the pair I have arriving sometime this week. I don't wanna have to carry a separate pair of shoes just to drive to work in.



You might be fine. But I’ve had issues with the heels of some shoes getting worn on my right foot from contact with the floor mat as I drive. I just didn’t want to risk it. They are super cute! I hope they work out for you!


----------



## Ireiki4u

I finally got to open the box, and It’s love!
The leather is awesome on her. Inside has suede. Glitter on some flowers.
When I look at her she makes me feel happy.
As for fit I am 5’2 and 118lbs, I have this on the shortest adjustment and it fits perfect right at my hip. I can actually hold her in my hand if I want to. I don't carry a lot in my bags, so all of my items fit well.
I wasn’t sure about the thickness of the strap, it didn’t bother me at all.
Here is a quick picture of her.
Definitely a keeper.


4518847[/ATTACH]


----------



## holiday123

I was able to see these in person yesterday and they are so nice! I wish there was a size between the regular and the 17 or that the front pocket on the 17 would fit my phone! Congrats to everyone, the leather on these is awesome.


----------



## Ireiki4u

holiday123 said:


> I was able to see these in person yesterday and they are so nice! I wish there was a size between the regular and the 17 or that the front pocket on the 17 would fit my phone! Congrats to everyone, the leather on these is awesome.


It’s actually a little bigger than what I carry, it doesn’t feel to big on. I was happy about that.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Ireiki4u said:


> I finally got to open the box, and It’s love!
> The leather is awesome on her. Inside has suede. Glitter on some flowers.
> When I look at her she makes me feel happy.
> As for fit I am 5’2 and 118lbs, I have this on the shortest adjustment and it fits perfect right at my hip. I can actually hold her in my hand if I want to. I don't carry a lot in my bags, so all of my items fit well.
> I wasn’t sure about the thickness of the strap, it didn’t bother me at all.
> Here is a quick picture of her.
> Definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> 4518847[/ATTACH]


Does it sit right at your hip when worn crossbody or when worn long shoulder carry? We are the same size and I like to switch back and forth how I carry.


----------



## wintotty

Ireiki4u said:


> It’s actually a little bigger than what I carry, it doesn’t feel to big on. I was happy about that.


Yours is larger size, right?


----------



## anthrosphere

Oh man, now I want a Tabitha bag. I hope these hit the boutiques so I can try them on. I went the boutique at Ala Moana but they didn't have these bags in yet. They look so pretty!! I want the one with the rivets.


----------



## Punkkitten

Freak4Coach said:


> I ordered the floral urban hiker and they arrived today. I loved them! So cute and comfortable! Seem true to size but I don't think there's any room for give like a leather boot would have. I had one concern - the velvet is really "thin" so I can see it getting rubbed off especially on the heel when driving. Sadly, I returned them already. I wasn't willing to risk it for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517931
> View attachment 4517932
> View attachment 4517933
> View attachment 4517934



they are gorgeous.  I'm thinking of treating myself to the flats for my birthday. I completely get what you mean about the velvet though.  Still beautiful in real pics though!



happibug said:


> View attachment 4518178
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful pictures, and congrats! I am a small bag girl, so I got this size (17) in the floral and the studded version. The floral arrives Tuesday, I picked up the studded one in store last Wednesday. The 22” drop is perfect (I hate too-short crossbody straps!) and the bag fits all my normal stuff - phone, small brush, keys, lipstick and zippy card case, with room to spare! Sadly, my iPhone X doesn’t fit in the front pocket, but there’s plenty of room in the bag.



This is lovely.  The one I'm tempted by in the collection.  I LOVE studs (almost as much as I do leopard).  The only thing that kills me is I wish you could switch out the strap.  I love changing up straps on my bags.  I also think that tassel as a separate accessory would be amazing.


----------



## wintotty

JStHilaire33 said:


> View attachment 4517838
> View attachment 4517839
> View attachment 4517840
> View attachment 4517841
> 
> View attachment 4517844
> View attachment 4517842
> View attachment 4517843
> 
> 
> This is the Large: I'm 5'1" so it maybe to big for me, larger than my Cassie. Still unboxing.
> I ordered the 17 in this too should be here next week.



What color tassels did you receive?


----------



## catfancier3

wintotty said:


> What color tassels did you receive?


Hi. I received both sizes today from Bloomies and they both have the pink tassel. So bummed. Apparently the photo on the website is not a true representation of the final version of the bag. I really want the other tassel in the website photo. Decided to keep the big one anyway because the small one was ridiculous. I don't think I could fit a thought in that bag, let alone anything else. I know someone else on here bought the Kaffe version of the small tabby and the hardware was a different color than the cover photo. However, the other photos do show the hardware found on the final version of the bag. I'm going to contact Coach and ask if they can provide the correct tassel. Worth a shot! Bag is just too beautiful to return from what little I saw. I didn't have time to completely unwrap it but I will post photos maybe tomorrow when I do.


----------



## JStHilaire33

catfancier3 said:


> Hi. I received both sizes today from Bloomies and they both have the pink tassel. So bummed. Apparently the photo on the website is not a true representation of the final version of the bag. I really want the other tassel in the website photo. Decided to keep the big one anyway because the small one was ridiculous. I don't think I could fit a thought in that bag, let alone anything else. I know someone else on here bought the Kaffe version of the small tabby and the hardware was a different color than the cover photo. However, the other photos do show the hardware found on the final version of the bag. I'm going to contact Coach and ask if they can provide the correct tassel. Worth a shot! Bag is just too beautiful to return from what little I saw. I didn't have time to completely unwrap it but I will post photos maybe tomorrow when I do.


Great post! I ordered both sizes too! The little one is wayyyy too small for this mama. The bigger is better and really pretty! Please let me know what they say about the tassel?!!  Mine came with a dark pink one, not the white.


----------



## catfancier3

JStHilaire33 said:


> Great post! I ordered both sizes too! The little one is wayyyy too small for this mama. The bigger is better and really pretty! Please let me know what they say about the tassel?!!  Mine came with a dark pink one, not the white.


Absolutely. I will post as soon as I hear something back.


----------



## wintotty

catfancier3 said:


> Hi. I received both sizes today from Bloomies and they both have the pink tassel. So bummed. Apparently the photo on the website is not a true representation of the final version of the bag. I really want the other tassel in the website photo. Decided to keep the big one anyway because the small one was ridiculous. I don't think I could fit a thought in that bag, let alone anything else. I know someone else on here bought the Kaffe version of the small tabby and the hardware was a different color than the cover photo. However, the other photos do show the hardware found on the final version of the bag. I'm going to contact Coach and ask if they can provide the correct tassel. Worth a shot! Bag is just too beautiful to return from what little I saw. I didn't have time to completely unwrap it but I will post photos maybe tomorrow when I do.



When I contacted Bloomingdales, they sent a replacement bag. I received it today, and the same pink tassel. 
I love the bag, and not too bothered by the tassel so I’ll keep it.


----------



## catfancier3

wintotty said:


> When I contacted Bloomingdales, they sent a replacement bag. I received it today, and the same pink tassel.
> I love the bag, and not too bothered by the tassel so I’ll keep it.


I agree. Before I saw it in person, I was ready to send it back based on the tassel. It's just too special to return. I'm sure the pink will grow on me. I just snagged a Rogue 25 in bright pink/floral bow print on the Coach Outlet website for under $200 before taxes and shipping (hate paying shipping). I do love pink.


----------



## JStHilaire33

catfancier3 said:


> I agree. Before I saw it in person, I was ready to send it back based on the tassel. It's just too special to return. I'm sure the pink will grow on me. I just snagged a Rogue 25 in bright pink/floral bow print on the Coach Outlet website for under $200 before taxes and shipping (hate paying shipping). I do love pink.


Wow! I see that style but not for under $200, it shows $260 for me....help me I'm poor (Bridemaids)


----------



## Lee22

JStHilaire33 said:


> Wow! I see that style but not for under $200, it shows $260 for me....help me I'm poor (Bridemaids)


Strange how the prices went up some time earlier today. They were all 70% off prior....Yesterday I also snagged a couple bags & wallets at 70% off price point.....


----------



## catfancier3

Lee22 said:


> Strange how the prices went up some time earlier today. They were all 70% off prior....Yesterday I also snagged a couple bags & wallets at 70% off price point.....


Yes. I saw this too. I got an email from the outlet offering free shipping so I went back to see if anything was new or if any more Rogues were added. I paid $195 at 70% off yesterday. Today it is $260. So even with the $10 coupon for "free shipping," since they elevated the prices overall, it would cost $55 more than yesterday. Glad I purchased yesterday. Actually, if the price hadn't been below $200, I wouldn't have purchased it. The Rogue bags on the outlet site are the same ones that were there during the last outlet sale a week or two ago. Last time I picked up the black studded one for $340 at 60% off $850. It is definitely a boutique bag judging from the number on the creed. No F in front of the number. It says "F" on the outlet site when they show the model number, but for the Rogue it appears to be just a way for them to know what venue they sold it from. The bag and the tag have no F.
I would wait and keep checking until they raise the discount to at least 70% again.


----------



## catfancier3

I finally unwrapped my Tabitha in the multi floral print. Here she is with some of her siblings.


----------



## catfancier3

I was limited to 12 photos. Here are the rest.


----------



## catfancier3

BTW. This bag is now sold out on Bloomingdales.com as well as Coach.com


----------



## Lee22

catfancier3 said:


> Yes. I saw this too. I got an email from the outlet offering free shipping so I went back to see if anything was new or if any more Rogues were added. I paid $195 at 70% off yesterday. Today it is $260. So even with the $10 coupon for "free shipping," since they elevated the prices overall, it would cost $55 more than yesterday. Glad I purchased yesterday. Actually, if the price hadn't been below $200, I wouldn't have purchased it. The Rogue bags on the outlet site are the same ones that were there during the last outlet sale a week or two ago. Last time I picked up the black studded one for $340 at 60% off $850. It is definitely a boutique bag judging from the number on the creed. No F in front of the number. It says "F" on the outlet site when they show the model number, but for the Rogue it appears to be just a way for them to know what venue they sold it from. The bag and the tag have no F.
> I would wait and keep checking until they raise the discount to at least 70% again.


You are correct - they are  deletes...


----------



## Hatfield1313

Received mine today with a pink tassel as well! Bummed, I like the white much more, but think I’ll keep the bag, it fits better on me better than I thought it would.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Harley77 said:


> Does it sit right at your hip when worn crossbody or when worn long shoulder carry? We are the same size and I like to switch back and forth how I carry.


I only wear crossbody and it was right at the hip on the shortest adjustment.


----------



## Ireiki4u

wintotty said:


> Yours is larger size, right?


Yes


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Picked up my Bloomies pre-order late last night. I asked them to keep everything wrapped as I like to do that but I had to leave early this morning to hit the road. I thought it best not to do any unwrapping last night felt so funny about that. I hope I can do it tonight.
Speaking of tassels, I expected both of mine to be the same color but I will say that the tassel for this collection is unusual and they should consider selling them. Although I'm not a huge fan of tassels or light colors, I would buy one of these individually if the price was right.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hatfield1313 said:


> Really battling myself over this one. If it were all white with flowers I’d have ordered it already. But I fear it looks like Vera Bradley threw up all over it and the strap concerns me as I’m not a tiny girl, not sure it would work as a crossbody. But a small part of me KIIINNNNDA loves it...
> Would love to see IRL photos.



Oh my gosh, like this one? I love how Vera Bradley’s influence seems to “throw up” on everything around her! I’ve been loving all of these Tabitha Simmons reveals and wishing I could get one myself! Great comparison!


----------



## Hatfield1313

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4523501
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, like this one? I love how Vera Bradley’s influence seems to “throw up” on everything around her! I’ve been loving all of these Tabitha Simmons reveals and wishing I could get one myself! Great comparison!


LOL! It was the only comparison I could think of.  My mom only carries Vera Bradley and of course I showed her the bag I was referring to and she loved it. I was like “go figure, mom” lol. It’s currently hanging on my door and is growing on me, but the tag is still on it.... I fear if I keep it it may be a use once or twice and sell, but there are aspects about it I love, so we shall see.


----------



## anthrosphere

catfancier3 said:


> I was limited to 12 photos. Here are the rest.


The straw dreamer looks so cute with the butterfly charm. Love it. The Simmons bag is adorable, too! Beautiful collection.


----------



## catfancier3

anthrosphere said:


> The straw dreamer looks so cute with the butterfly charm. Love it. The Simmons bag is adorable, too! Beautiful collection.


Thank you. The butterfly charm is on sale at Macys now! Also they have a colorblocked Cassie in washed chambray for a deep discount. Just snagged one last night.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I picked up my last 2 bags but realized there were pics of those already here but none of the first bag I bought. Here are some. It has the same tassel as the black floral bag but the tassel on the pink color block one is different. Anyway. I love the pic of the bag on the story patch and the story on the Story Patch. I think that is the name of it. I can't really make it out unless I take a picture of it. I guess I will have to take a picture of the other story patches to see if they have one as well.


----------



## AntRay23




----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ordered mine thanks to my friend that works at Coach. Thnk goodness because I dont pay fp


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ordered mine thanks to my friend that works at Coach. Thnk goodness because I dont pay fp


Beautiful..Which size idid you order?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! It was just "too much" in the way of "bling" for me. I don't have anything like the floral so it fit a missing space in my collection. Here are some photos during the unwrapping.
> View attachment 4515034
> View attachment 4515035
> View attachment 4515036
> View attachment 4515037


Beautiful! I was about to order the large rivet. Thank you for your post. Did you buy the large?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Beautiful..Which size idid you order?


Larger


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Larger


I went back to the beginning of this thread and read your posts. My husband is partial to the rivets. I am torn. Im almost 70. Do you think the floral is too youthful for me? Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I went back to the beginning of this thread and read your posts. My husband is partial to the rivets. I am torn. Im almost 70. Do you think the floral is too youthful for me? Thank you.


I’m 51. I don’t allow bags to wear me. I wear them. Bags don’t determine my age. Get it. Wear it. Rock it


----------



## Lee22

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I went back to the beginning of this thread and read your posts. My husband is partial to the rivets. I am torn. Im almost 70. Do you think the floral is too youthful for me? Thank you.


No way!! As long as you feel good about it go for it. Age ain’t nothing but a number. My play mom who was 98 didn’t let anything or anyone stop her from living - we would go an buy bags, clothes, etc. together. Wear it proud!! Haha I am another partial to the rivets but it is all about you. I love that you share - Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I went back to the beginning of this thread and read your posts. My husband is partial to the rivets. I am torn. Im almost 70. Do you think the floral is too youthful for me? Thank you.


I don't think it matters what you carry as long as you love carrying it! Seems like your H is a rock and roll guy and you're more into flower power girl!  So go with what you love! If you love both, get both! If you have to pick only one and still like both then maybe get the other one later. I'm a lot of help. Haha.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lee22 said:


> No way!! As long as you feel good about it go for it. Age ain’t nothing but a number. My play mom who was 98 didn’t let anything or anyone stop her from living - we would go an buy bags, clothes, etc. together. Wear it proud!! Haha I am another partial to the rivets but it is all about you. I love that you share - Thank you!


Hi Lee...Thank you so much! Your play mom sounds amazing! You were lucky to have her in your life  
I decided to go with the rivets because I am imagining myself wearing a coat and carrying this bag. I feel the rivet version would go better with my wardrobe. 
It was your post that persuaded me. I’m excited about my decision.
Thank you so very much. I am placing the order now.
Have a fabulous day


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

houseof999 said:


> I don't think it matters what you carry as long as you love carrying it! Seems like your H is a rock and roll guy and you're more into flower power girl!  So go with what you love! If you love both, get both! If you have to pick only one and still like both then maybe get the other one later. I'm a lot of help. Haha.


Yes! My hubby is an old hippie  That is exactly  what I’m going to do. I am buying the rivet version now and, perhaps, down the line I will add the floral.
Thank you for your help


----------



## Lee22

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Hi Lee...Thank you so much! Your play mom sounds amazing! You were lucky to have her in your life
> I decided to go with the rivets because I am imagining myself wearing a coat and carrying this bag. I feel the rivet version would go better with my wardrobe.
> It was your post that persuaded me. I’m excited about my decision.
> Thank you so very much. I am placing the order now.
> Have a fabulous day


Awesome! I am excited for YOU and YOU make me smile. I also plan to continue rock-in and roll-in when I reach your wisdom & maturity


----------



## BagsRGreat

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I went back to the beginning of this thread and read your posts. My husband is partial to the rivets. I am torn. Im almost 70. Do you think the floral is too youthful for me? Thank you.


@BaguetteBlonde - You can wear whatever speaks to you.  If you like flowers you should not be concerned about wearing them on anything.  Like you, I am drawn to both bags, and like you, I know that the more "neutral" bag is the black bag with rivets.  That said, I really like the one with flowers and know I could wear that one with so many of my solid colored clothing, because I wear bright colors like pink and blue with black very often.  Oddly, the flowered version seems kind of tame (as the flowers are small in scale) when compared to the lively bag with the rows of rivets. The one with rivets is so Rock-and-Rolly-- like you wouldn't be out of place holding a guitar with your other arm when out wearing it!  They both have different personalities and are not in the least bit boring.  I think I would be happy with either one, to be honest.  (I still cannot decide between the two.) Hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

BagsRGreat said:


> @BaguetteBlonde - You can wear whatever speaks to you.  If you like flowers you should not be concerned about wearing them on anything.  Like you, I am drawn to both bags, and like you, I know that the more "neutral" bag is the black bag with rivets.  That said, I really like the one with flowers and know I could wear that one with so many of my solid colored clothing, because I wear bright colors like pink and blue with black very often.  Oddly, the flowered version seems kind of tame (as the flowers are small in scale) when compared to the lively bag with the rows of rivets. The one with rivets is so Rock-and-Rolly-- like you wouldn't be out of place holding a guitar with your other arm when out wearing it!  They both have different personalities and are not in the least bit boring.  I think I would be happy with either one, to be honest.  (I still cannot decide between the two.) Hope you enjoy your new bag!


 Thank you @BagsRGreat ! I would be happy with either also. I do wear mostly solids too. Either bag would really work for me. I chose the bag with the rivets because I feel it goes with my wardrobe both in color and in attitude. Coming from NY, I think it has that Brooklyn attitude I know and love. Since living on the West Coast, however, the flowers are my new vibe. That is why I will probably get the bag in flowers down the road. I do plan to buy a Kaffe Fassett bag with flowers too. My SA sent me a picture of himself wearing the bag with the rivets. I only hope I look as good as he does carrying it.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I’m 51. I don’t allow bags to wear me. I wear them. Bags don’t determine my age. Get it. Wear it. Rock it


Hi @crazyforcoach That is just what I hope to do...Thanks


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lee22 said:


> Awesome! I am excited for YOU and YOU make me smile. I also plan to continue rock-in and roll-in when I reach your wisdom & maturity


I think you have reached and surpassed me on the wisdom part.  
As for reaching my age...Don't blink❤️


----------



## pursesandoxies

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I think you have reached and surpassed me on the wisdom part.
> As for reaching my age...Don't blink❤️


So, so true!!! I just turned 58 last week and all I keep thinking about is, how did that happen lol??!!  Wear what you love and enjoy it!! I used to care about what others thought of the bag I used or what I wore.  The older I got, the less I cared lol. Life is too short to worry what others think


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I think you have reached and surpassed me on the wisdom part.
> As for reaching my age...Don't blink❤️


Have I seen you on youtube? You are so beautiful, and you look decades younger! I hope I look as young as you when I'm 70!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

tealocean said:


> Have I seen you on youtube? You are so beautiful, and you look decades younger! I hope I look as young as you when I'm 70!


Hi! Thank you so much  I do have a channel on YouTube. I am BagHound. Thank you!  You are so very kind!  I am so flattered.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

pursesandoxies said:


> So, so true!!! I just turned 58 last week and all I keep thinking about is, how did that happen lol??!!  Wear what you love and enjoy it!! I used to care about what others thought of the bag I used or what I wore.  The older I got, the less I cared lol. Life is too short to worry what others think


You are so right @pursesanddoxies ! I think I am my hardest critic.  But I am working on being a little more relaxed and forgiving of my own poor choices and hoping to learn from them.


----------



## Lee22

tealocean said:


> Have I seen you on youtube? You are so beautiful, and you look decades younger! I hope I look as young as you when I'm 70!


Thanks for calling this out — Ditto! ditto! ditto!


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Hi! Thank you so much  I do have a channel on YouTube. I am BagHound. Thank you!  You are so very kind!  I am so flattered.


You deserve all the compliments! I really can't believe your age. You are ageless. I hope your surgery goes well and stress free.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lee22 said:


> Thanks for calling this out — Ditto! ditto! ditto!


Thank you so much ! I am so humbled and grateful


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

tealocean said:


> You deserve all the compliments! I really can't believe your age. You are ageless. I hope your surgery goes well and stress free.


Thank you! When I turned 40 I started wearing sunscreen everyday. I think that helps. 
Thank you so much for your well wishes.  I will miss being away


----------



## Lee22

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank you! When I turned 40 I started wearing sunscreen everyday. I think that helps.
> Thank you so much for your well wishes.  I will miss being away


Sending Get well wishes and prayers in advance


----------



## OperaCake

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Hi! Thank you so much  I do have a channel on YouTube. I am BagHound. Thank you!  You are so very kind!  I am so flattered.


I've watched your YouTube videos before, you look so young .


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank you! When I turned 40 I started wearing sunscreen everyday. I think that helps.
> Thank you so much for your well wishes.  I will miss being away


That's a great tip!  I do believe it helps. I hope your time away goes really quickly and you're back having fun!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

tealocean said:


> That's a great tip!  I do believe it helps. I hope your time away goes really quickly and you're back having fun!


Thank you so much


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lee22 said:


> Sending Get well wishes and prayers in advance


Thank you! I am so appreciative


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lee22 said:


> Sending Get well wishes and prayers in advance


Hi! Thank you so much! Twenty-four hours post surgery. I am doing better than expected. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I am very grateful


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

OperaCake said:


> I've watched your YouTube videos before, you look so young .


Thank you!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lmg14 said:


> Does anyone know how many are left of this one?  I love it but would like to wait for Sept PCE if there is one. Or will this collection likely be excluded? TIA!
> View attachment 4518419


I was told this collection is not included


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She arrived. So much love


----------



## pursesandoxies

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Hi! Thank you so much! Twenty-four hours post surgery. I am doing better than expected. Thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes. I am very grateful


Get well soon dear!! I've been following you on YT for awhile now! Never knew that was you lol.  Hi!!


----------



## Bag*Hound

Hi pursesanddoxies!
Thank you so much! I am feeling better every day. Today has been the best day so far. Thank you for your kind words 
I had to open a new account because my old account seemed to keep getting pop ups.  I have notified Vlad.


----------



## Nancy in VA

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Hi! Thank you so much  I do have a channel on YouTube. I am BagHound. Thank you!  You are so very kind!  I am so flattered.


I really love watching you - you go into great detail and your voice and manner is so relaxing - I feel like I am there in your kitchen with you and just know you are a good person with a big heart.


----------



## Bag*Hound

Nancy in VA said:


> I really love watching you - you go into great detail and your voice and manner is so relaxing - I feel like I am there in your kitchen with you and just know you are a good person with a big heart.


Thank you so much Nancy! I appreciate that very much!  That is a wonderful thing to say. I am very humbled 
I had to create a new account because the BaguetteBlonde account had an issue associated with it. I have opened this new account. Vlad is aware of it. I am so sorry for any confusion


----------



## pursesandoxies

Bag*Hound said:


> Hi pursesanddoxies!
> Thank you so much! I am feeling better every day. Today has been the best day so far. Thank you for your kind words
> I had to open a new account because my old account seemed to keep getting pop ups.  I have notified Vlad.



I'm so glad you're on the mend!! I saw your video and fell back in love with the bag!! I love your videos, you're end up answering all my questions lol.  I received an email to change my password but I have 2 step verification on and someone must've tried to change my password so they didn't succeed.  Maybe you got hacked? If you didn't have 2 step turned on it'll prevent anything like that happening in the future I think.


----------



## Bag*Hound

pursesandoxies said:


> I'm so glad you're on the mend!! I saw your video and fell back in love with the bag!! I love your videos, you're end up answering all my questions lol.  I received an email to change my password but I have 2 step verification on and someone must've tried to change my password so they didn't succeed.  Maybe you got hacked? If you didn't have 2 step turned on it'll prevent anything like that happening in the future I think.


Hi! Thank you so much. My cast was removed today. I feel better just having the cast off. Thank you for mentioning my surgery Thank you so much for watching. I am glad your questions were answered. If i can help in any way please let me know. I love this bag so much I was considering buying it in another color too. I absolutely love it.


----------



## holiday123

All Tabitha bags are included in the PCE right now!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> All Tabitha bags are included in the PCE right now!


I've been trying to talk myself out of one all day. I think they might be too long for me, I'm 5'2".


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I've been trying to talk myself out of one all day. I think they might be too long for me, I'm 5'2".


I know. I told D order, don't order, OK order lol and she asked if I was sure and sent a few more mods shots. I decided not to order. It looks too big for me crossbody and I'm also not sure about the length. It's tough because it's so pretty!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I know. I told D order, don't order, OK order lol and she asked if I was sure and sent a few more mods shots. I decided not to order. It looks too big for me crossbody and I'm also not sure about the length. It's tough because it's so pretty!


Hahaha she sent me pics too!! I'm just 1 inch taller than her so I passed. I like to be able to touch the bottom of my bag when worn on shoulder. Cassie plus a novelty strap is the perfect length for me.


----------



## Bag*Hound

Hi Everyone!
After I uploaded my video on the Tabitha Simmons Crossbody with Rivets many people said they wanted to get it. !! Today I learned this collection as been removed from the exclusion list. It is now included in the 30% off sale ending tomorrow. Rakuten is 10% on Coach today.I was able to get a price adjustment of almost $200!! Big thank you to the Coach rep who helped me. It took her 32 minutes but she did it for me


----------



## Bag*Hound

If you are interested...This is my video


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Ok, because I'm absolutely crazy: Anyone have a cassie + novelty strap and one of the larger tabitha Simmons bags to compare their drop length?


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Ok, because I'm absolutely crazy: Anyone have a cassie + novelty strap and one of the larger tabitha Simmons bags to compare their drop length?


I know I'm still wanting to order it too. Maybe @crazyforcoach09  has both?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Ok, because I'm absolutely crazy: Anyone have a cassie + novelty strap and one of the larger tabitha Simmons bags to compare their drop length?


Novelty strap and which bag?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I know I'm still wanting to order it too. Maybe @crazyforcoach09  has both?


I keep looking at the pics D sent and thinking well it goes one notch shorter and I'm 1 inch taller than she is.......maybe it would work?! 1941 pebbled leather is my weakness, I can't stop thinking about it lol. I was hoping to snag it through Bloomingdale's if it hit clearance but I'd be happy with 30% through Coach too.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Novelty strap and which bag?


The Cassie with turnlock on front, size of a LV PM.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> The Cassie with turnlock on front, size of a LV PM.


I dont own cassie


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I keep looking at the pics D sent and thinking well it goes one notch shorter and I'm 1 inch taller than she is.......maybe it would work?! 1941 pebbled leather is my weakness, I can't stop thinking about it lol. I was hoping to snag it through Bloomingdale's if it hit clearance but I'd be happy with 30% through Coach too.


I know I'm a sucker for the glovetanned leather! I was hoping to catch it on sale and agree 30% is good and I have like no pebble leather crossbody bags!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I dont own cassie


maybe with your rider w/novelty strap vs tabitha? or a regular saddle w/novelty strap vs. tabitha? we aren't too demanding are we?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I know I'm a sucker for the glovetanned leather! I was hoping to catch it on sale and agree 30% is good and I have like no pebble leather crossbody bags!


I have pebbled leather 1941 saddlebags in black, oxblood, mineral, and red but nothing that is fun!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> maybe with your rider w/novelty strap vs tabitha? or a regular saddle w/novelty strap vs. tabitha? we aren't too demanding are we?


Ok. Tomorrow


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok. Tomorrow


----------



## Satcheldoll

Harley77 said:


> I keep looking at the pics D sent and thinking well it goes one notch shorter and I'm 1 inch taller than she is.......maybe it would work?! 1941 pebbled leather is my weakness, I can't stop thinking about it lol. I was hoping to snag it through Bloomingdale's if it hit clearance but I'd be happy with 30% through Coach too.


I tried it on tonight before someone else came in and bought and I didn't think it was too long. I'm barely 5'2". Definitely would only wear it crossbody and not long shoulder. I really liked it. I'm trying to talk myself out of the color block. D also told me I don't need it but you know how that goes...


----------



## Kneurotic

holiday123 said:


> All Tabitha bags are included in the PCE right now!


I couldn’t resist and picked up a couple pairs of shoes


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Satcheldoll said:


> I tried it on tonight before someone else came in and bought and I didn't think it was too long. I'm barely 5'2". Definitely would only wear it crossbody and not long shoulder. I really liked it. I'm trying to talk myself out of the color block. D also told me I don't need it but you know how that goes...


Hmmm...I like being able to switch back and forth between crossbody and shoulder. I don't want to feel like its smacking my knees though because it's too long lol


----------



## Satcheldoll

Harley77 said:


> Hmmm...I like being able to switch back and forth between crossbody and shoulder. I don't want to feel like its smacking my knees though because it's too long lol


I hear you! I think it's the yummy leather and designs that draw us to it but it's not a practical bag for our preferences. I have a Hammitt Jared Satchel in basically oxblood that I can carry crossbody, long shoulder or top handle with no problem because the shoulder strap adjusts so well. On a side note, I tried on the new Dreamer Shoulder bag again and can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I hear you! I think it's the yummy leather and designs that draw us to it but it's not a practical bag for our preferences. I have a Hammitt Jared Satchel in basically oxblood that I can carry crossbody, long shoulder or top handle with no problem because the shoulder strap adjusts so well. On a side note, I tried on the new Dreamer Shoulder bag again and can't stop thinking about it.


I got the dreamer shoulder in saddle on ebay NWT for a steal and am now wanting the snakeskin one! I'm also still really thinking about this Tabitha bag. Maybe the impractical 17 with the crazy floral pattern or the pink? I'd use the smaller ones like I do a Callie foldover or one of the crossbody pouches and still get a piece with this thick pebble leather.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I got the dreamer shoulder in saddle on ebay NWT for a steal and am now wanting the snakeskin one! I'm also still really thinking about this Tabitha bag. Maybe the impractical 17 with the crazy floral pattern or the pink? I'd use the smaller ones like I do a Callie foldover or one of the crossbody pouches and still get a piece with this thick pebble leather.


Too funny! I want the saddle. I've also have pink 17 on my list. I initially thought the regular sized colorblock would be too big.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Too funny! I want the saddle. I've also have pink 17 on my list. I initially thought the regular sized colorblock would be too big.


I'm torn between pink and black rivets. Is D working today? I may order both and choose, but want to get her the sale if I can.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I'm torn between pink and black rivets. Is D working today? I may order both and choose, but want to get her the sale if I can.


Yes she is. I need to give her my final decision on the Dreamer shoulder bag and the TS light blush 17.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes she is. I need to give her my final decision on the Dreamer shoulder bag and the TS light blush 17.


I told her both black rivets and blush 17. So much easier to decide when they are both in front of me. I don't do pink, but something about it with the pewter hardware and the fact it's a smaller bag is drawing me towards it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

According to CS there is 0 stock left in JAX for the large black floral. Ugh....must convince myself I'm too short!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> According to CS there is 0 stock left in JAX for the large black floral. Ugh....must convince myself I'm too short!


Oh no! There were like 30 yesterday. You can always get it in your hands and then decide?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Oh no! There were like 30 yesterday. You can always get it in your hands and then decide?


I don't do well with actually returning anything 
Maybe the rep was wrong? It was the most awkward and difficult conversation I have ever had with CS. Thinking maybe he was new.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I've bounced between these 2 bags a thousand times. TS: love the thick pebbled leather but might be way too long. KF: I have quite a few KF bags already but I love the size and the print.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

JStHilaire33 said:


> View attachment 4517838
> View attachment 4517839
> View attachment 4517840
> View attachment 4517841
> 
> View attachment 4517844
> View attachment 4517842
> View attachment 4517843
> 
> 
> This is the Large: I'm 5'1" so it maybe to big for me, larger than my Cassie. Still unboxing.
> I ordered the 17 in this too should be here next week.


Ooooo.... you own a cassie+novelty strap and a large TS!! How much further down does your TS bag hang on you compared to a cassie w/novelty strap?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> maybe with your rider w/novelty strap vs tabitha? or a regular saddle w/novelty strap vs. tabitha? we aren't too demanding are we?


D sent me a side by side pic of her wearing cassie+novelty strap and the larger TS bag. I don't think the TS looks too much longer


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> D sent me a side by side pic of her wearing cassie+novelty strap and the larger TS bag. I don't think the TS looks too much longer


I think you should just get it lol. I'm biased towards the glovetanned leather on it over Tabby. I wonder how odd it would look if you were to remove (if you can) the strap and use an adjustable or novelty strap on it?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I think you should just get it lol. I'm biased towards the glovetanned leather on it over Tabby. I wonder how odd it would look if you were to remove (if you can) the strap and use an adjustable or novelty strap on it?


I ordered it!! I was curious about finding a way to use a novelty strap with it too. It really doesn't look that much longer though and it could be notched up one more setting then she had it. I can PM you her pic if you'd like!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hmmmm.....my order with D isn't showing up in my online account like it typically does. Hope it doesn't mean it's getting canceled. CS said stock was really low earlier.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Hmmmm.....my order with D isn't showing up in my online account like it typically does. Hope it doesn't mean it's getting canceled. CS said stock was really low earlier.


Do you have more than one account? Mine is showing up under a different email and in the account in my husband's name?!?! That is really odd because the last time I made an in store purchase at FP Coach the receipt went to that account too, as well as an outlet return. Kind of hard for me to track everything when I now apparently have like 4 different coach.com accounts. 

And an eye opening thing is on their iPads they can type in your phone number and pull up your ENTIRE purchase history, including all (Coach) stores, outlets, online, FOS etc.  The SA showed me mine a couple weeks ago and I cringed. Plus when she pulled me up, I could see DH's name and a few other names, past addresses etc. in the margins of the page. She said it's for the SA to get an idea of what you buy so they can suggest things, but it kind of put me off a bit.


----------



## Bag*Hound

Harley77 said:


> I've bounced between these 2 bags a thousand times. TS: love the thick pebbled leather but might be way too long. KF: I have quite a few KF bags already but I love the size and the print.


I'm 5' 1-1/2" and the strap is perfect for me on the middle adjustment. You can still go up of down an inch


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Do you have more than one account? Mine is showing up under a different email and in the account in my husband's name?!?! That is really odd because the last time I made an in store purchase at FP Coach the receipt went to that account too, as well as an outlet return. Kind of hard for me to track everything when I now apparently have like 4 different coach.com accounts.
> 
> And an eye opening thing is on their iPads they can type in your phone number and pull up your ENTIRE purchase history, including all (Coach) stores, outlets, online, FOS etc.  The SA showed me mine a couple weeks ago and I cringed. Plus when she pulled me up, I could see DH's name and a few other names, past addresses etc. in the margins of the page. She said it's for the SA to get an idea of what you buy so they can suggest things, but it kind of put me off a bit.


That's unsettling. I mean, part of me knew it but to think they actually look it up...I'll likely be banned due to returns! Guess they'll count against me even if the reason for return is inaccurate website description or damaged goods...


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> That's unsettling. I mean, part of me knew it but to think they actually look it up...I'll likely be banned due to returns! Guess they'll count against me even if the reason for return is inaccurate website description or damaged goods...


Yes, it was a situation where my local SA was on vacation and she had the other manager host me. The SA suggested a charm and I told her that I already had that charm joking with her that I cheated on my SA with another and not to tell. She said she'll find out anyways and that she probably shouldn't show me this but wham all my purchases, including that dark turquoise saddle that I bought 3 times since the first 2 were damaged.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Do you have more than one account? Mine is showing up under a different email and in the account in my husband's name?!?! That is really odd because the last time I made an in store purchase at FP Coach the receipt went to that account too, as well as an outlet return. Kind of hard for me to track everything when I now apparently have like 4 different coach.com accounts.
> 
> And an eye opening thing is on their iPads they can type in your phone number and pull up your ENTIRE purchase history, including all (Coach) stores, outlets, online, FOS etc.  The SA showed me mine a couple weeks ago and I cringed. Plus when she pulled me up, I could see DH's name and a few other names, past addresses etc. in the margins of the page. She said it's for the SA to get an idea of what you buy so they can suggest things, but it kind of put me off a bit.


I checked both of my accounts and can't find it. Although I also realized my order with her from a few days prior (snake strap, charm, and KF accordion card case) are no where to be found in my accounts either even though I received them on Friday. I don't have any other accounts.... that I can remember at least lol. Hoping to receive a shipping email soon. It still shows as in stock online but I don't trust it. I've had way too many orders canceled lately because their inventory is messed up. 

I really don't like that they can see all of our buying so easily.  Just about 2 weeks or so ago the pushy manager at my tiny local boutique left me a voicemail asking why I've been shopping through another store. I won't be returning to my local boutique any time soon, I found it rather rude.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bag*Hound said:


> I'm 5' 1-1/2" and the strap is perfect for me on the middle adjustment. You can still go up of down an inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547470


Gorgeous!! Thank you so much for the pic!!


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Do you have more than one account? Mine is showing up under a different email and in the account in my husband's name?!?! That is really odd because the last time I made an in store purchase at FP Coach the receipt went to that account too, as well as an outlet return. Kind of hard for me to track everything when I now apparently have like 4 different coach.com accounts.
> 
> And an eye opening thing is on their iPads they can type in your phone number and pull up your ENTIRE purchase history, including all (Coach) stores, outlets, online, FOS etc.  The SA showed me mine a couple weeks ago and I cringed. Plus when she pulled me up, I could see DH's name and a few other names, past addresses etc. in the margins of the page. She said it's for the SA to get an idea of what you buy so they can suggest things, but it kind of put me off a bit.


Um yeah, if you even want to be on a ban, ask* the SA for a total spent/year. Lol! My SA did last year and I was like.. holy cow!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I checked both of my accounts and can't find it. Although I also realized my order with her from a few days prior (snake strap, charm, and KF accordion card case) are no where to be found in my accounts either even though I received them on Friday. I don't have any other accounts.... that I can remember at least lol. Hoping to receive a shipping email soon. It still shows as in stock online but I don't trust it. I've had way too many orders canceled lately because their inventory is messed up.
> 
> I really don't like that they can see all of our buying so easily.  Just about 2 weeks or so ago the pushy manager at my tiny local boutique left me a voicemail asking why I've been shopping through another store. I won't be returning to my local boutique any time soon, I found it rather rude.


Wow that is rude! it's really none of her business who/where you buy your bags from and that's definitely not the way to retain a client.

So my email from D came to my main email address, but the purchase is showing under an email account I signed DH up for to get the 10%. I registered for the  account for that email last week when I couldn't find the order for the Willis I bought through my local store that was shipping through JAX. But in that case, both the receipt and account were the same email address.   Maybe you have another email address that you haven't registered an account for yet? I'm no help. I have like 4 accounts now because of FOS locking one email so I'd sign up with another email and apparently they just pick which account to put the order under.


----------



## Suzanne B.

holiday123 said:


> Do you have more than one account? Mine is showing up under a different email and in the account in my husband's name?!?! That is really odd because the last time I made an in store purchase at FP Coach the receipt went to that account too, as well as an outlet return. Kind of hard for me to track everything when I now apparently have like 4 different coach.com accounts.
> 
> And an eye opening thing is on their iPads they can type in your phone number and pull up your ENTIRE purchase history, including all (Coach) stores, outlets, online, FOS etc.  The SA showed me mine a couple weeks ago and I cringed. Plus when she pulled me up, I could see DH's name and a few other names, past addresses etc. in the margins of the page. She said it's for the SA to get an idea of what you buy so they can suggest things, but it kind of put me off a bit.


That's why I used to pay in cash sometimes at the outlet, they do NOT get my information with cash. I don't particularly like them keeping too much track of me when it's not necessary.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Wow that is rude! it's really none of her business who/where you buy your bags from and that's definitely not the way to retain a client.
> 
> So my email from D came to my main email address, but the purchase is showing under an email account I signed DH up for to get the 10%. I registered for the  account for that email last week when I couldn't find the order for the Willis I bought through my local store that was shipping through JAX. But in that case, both the receipt and account were the same email address.   Maybe you have another email address that you haven't registered an account for yet? I'm no help. I have like 4 accounts now because of FOS locking one email so I'd sign up with another email and apparently they just pick which account to put the order under.


Now that I think about it I think I have a backup FOS account from when my other 2 were locked out for about a month. Maybe it's sitting in that account, now to remember the password lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hmmm...no luck with that account either. But, did just receive tracking info via email and it will be here Wednesday!!


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Um yeah, if you even want to be on a ban, ask* the SA for a total spent/year. Lol! My SA did last year and I was like.. holy cow!





Harley77 said:


> Hmmm...no luck with that account either. But, did just receive tracking info via email and it will be here Wednesday!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


>


It arrived just now!!!!
It shipped from the 5th Ave store with no stuffing or protection in a massive half open box and incorrect price tag. My poor UPS man was waiting forever for me to get to the door while our neighborhood stray cats were crawling all over him. He just wanted to make sure nothing fell out of the box or was damaged. It looks to have survived well and I didn't notice any issues. I will inspect it closer once I have more time. If only I had snagged the one D had in her store in time lol


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> It arrived just now!!!!
> It shipped from the 5th Ave store with no stuffing or protection in a massive half open box and incorrect price tag. My poor UPS man was waiting forever for me to get to the door while our neighborhood stray cats were crawling all over him. He just wanted to make sure nothing fell out of the box or was damaged. It looks to have survived well and I didn't notice any issues. I will inspect it closer once I have more time. If only I had snagged the one D had in her store in time lol


Pics please!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Pics please!!


I will once my kids stop acting crazy lol. They are bouncing off the walls today!!


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> I will once my kids stop acting crazy lol. They are bouncing off the walls today!!


Tell them you want to play hide and seek and then don't go looking for them. Hahahaha!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Tell them you want to play hide and seek and then don't go looking for them. Hahahaha!


Hahahahaha
I would but my 8 year old wouldn't fall for it!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Quick pic, hopefully can take more later. It's so soft and smooshy.....now I want the black rivets one too!!!!


----------



## holiday123

Joining with this little one. Pink is going back because pink suede a d me are a no. Black is adorable. Pic with sequin pouch and foldover for size reference.  I have a lot of bling now


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Joining with this little one. Pink is going back because pink suede a d me are a no. Black is adorable. Pic with sequin pouch and foldover for size reference.  I have a lot of bling now


Oh it's so cute!!!! I'm loving the rivets but know the 17 would be too small.


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> Joining with this little one. Pink is going back because pink suede a d me are a no. Black is adorable. Pic with sequin pouch and foldover for size reference.  I have a lot of bling now


Oh that is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Bag*Hound

Harley77 said:


> Quick pic, hopefully can take more later. It's so soft and smooshy.....now I want the black rivets one too!!!!


Your bag is beautiful


----------



## Bag*Hound

holiday123 said:


> Joining with this little one. Pink is going back because pink suede a d me are a no. Black is adorable. Pic with sequin pouch and foldover for size reference.  I have a lot of bling now


Beautiful! That leather!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Quick pic, hopefully can take more later. It's so soft and smooshy.....now I want the black rivets one too!!!!


Twins


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I bought the small size, in black. It's well made but the sides gape open over an inch on each side, and the more you put inside the more the sides gape. If you wear it crossbody, it's worse. Items 100% will fall out from either side. Someone standing next to you can see right into the bag. It went back. Consider this if you want to purchase it.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I bought the small size, in black. It's well made but the sides gape open over an inch on each side, and the more you put inside the more the sides gape. If you wear it crossbody, it's worse. Items 100% will fall out from either side. Someone standing next to you can see right into the bag. It went back. Consider this if you want to purchase it.
> View attachment 4599388
> View attachment 4599389


That's too bad. It is so cute! Are you sure it would gap when you had it on your shoulder?


----------



## Ireiki4u

Harley77 said:


> Quick pic, hopefully can take more later. It's so soft and smooshy.....now I want the black rivets one too!!!!


I have been looking at that one also. I love the leather on these.


----------



## ArengoKC

Hi! I’m so glad I came across this thread. I’m hoping somebody can help me authenticate this bag or at least comment on its authenticity. These are the actual pictures. 

PS. I have posted this in the Authenticate this Coach Thread but i’m posting it here also since it seems we are all fans of this collaboration.  

Please help me.


----------



## Alexa5

There are a couple of tabitha simmons bags at bloomingdales with a gift card offer.  It isn't on sale, but for those that want these bags and haven't been able to find them, just wanted to share the info.


----------



## cndkrick

wintotty said:


> Got the bag today, and love it!
> I was afraid this may be too busy, but it actually works!
> I love the strap length, and love the easy access of the magnetic flap.
> Considering buying this in different color


Do you still have this bag?


----------



## cndkrick

JStHilaire33 said:


> View attachment 4517838
> View attachment 4517839
> View attachment 4517840
> View attachment 4517841
> 
> View attachment 4517844
> View attachment 4517842
> View attachment 4517843
> 
> 
> This is the Large: I'm 5'1" so it maybe to big for me, larger than my Cassie. Still unboxing.
> I ordered the 17 in this too should be here next week.


Do you still have this bag?


----------



## cndkrick

catfancier3 said:


> I finally unwrapped my Tabitha in the multi floral print. Here she is with some of her siblings.


Do you still have this bag?


----------

